# ok...this is a gernal qquestion and i need ur help



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

okay... i think i have a breeding pair of reds, and i heard that it can be a nasty time in a tank leading up to breeding time, yesterday i had 2 fin nips, there smaal nothing i was worryed about, this moring one of my bigger guys is almost missing a whole top fin....this normal behavoir , i heard of fin niping when there younger , but these guys are 6-9 inchs and some arnt gonna get much bigger , 
can this be because there still seting up there terreatry in the tank, or is the male(which i belive is the male) scaring them out of the breeeding area, i noticed yesterday when i was watching tv that there was alot of chasing around my tank, 
OR 
can this be that iam not feeding them enough? withen the last week i fed them 10 sea scallops , 4 feeders, and shrip tails?? , is that too little food??,

so i just want to know if its from them being new in my tank, or under fed??

ill post pics of the fin nipping later


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

You'll get more help in the breeding forum. Has their color changed in any way? Is there any digging going on/making nests?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

_Moved to breeding forum_


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

They will start to fight when it is time to start breeding, but with mine it is the females that go at it. They seem to fight over who is going to breed with the male. (1 male 2 females). They will turn almost black and the male will start to dig a pit. I feed mine every day, you might want to try feeding them more often so you know they are not looking for food.


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

ya two are darker , one of the is the on wis fin nip..ill feed them daully now


----------

